# Heat & Glo NG Fireplace wont ignite from the light switch



## motoracer51 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a Heat & Glo NG Fireplace  Model ST-HV-IPI.  Was installed in the house when we bought it.

I'm having a problem with it.  When I turn the light switch on, the illuminated embers/logs light up, but the ignition isn't activated.  (I don't her the "clicking" of the igniter.)

When I open the access panel below the fireplace, and turn off, then on, the switch for "Flame Control" it ignites the fire, usually by the 2 or 3 switch.  I clearly her the igniter "clicking" roughly 1/sec until it lights.

I have another Heat & Glo fireplace in my bedroom ( Model # SL-550TR-D ) that works perfectly.  Turn the switch on, and it fires up, although it doesn't have the illuminated embers/logs.

Any help?  Closest Heat & Glo dealer is 100+ miles away and a service call is rather expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2014)

Please re-check your model number. That one doesn't exist.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 2, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Please re-check yoru model number. That one doesn't exist.



Corrected the OP.

Correct model is ST-HV-IPI


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2014)

_Go here & see if the info is pertinent...

aplusair.ca/wp-content/uploads/Intellifire-*troubleshooting*-guide.pdf_


----------

